# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  [email protected] - Αποτελέσματα

## thalexan

Τα αποτελέσματα από το scan στην ταράτσα του kdim.

Χρησιμοποιήθηκε laptop με κάρτα WiFi Senao και feeder Poynting.

----------


## kdim

ευχαριστω φιλε θοδωρη 
η επομενη κινηση/αγορα ειναι η κεραια και 
ελπιζω καποιος να δεχτει να συνδεθω σαν client πανω του.

kdim #8289

----------


## dimgr

> Τα αποτελέσματα από το scan στην ταράτσα του kdim.
> 
> Χρησιμοποιήθηκε laptop με κάρτα WiFi Senao και feeder Poynting.





de vazis to file san .jpg kalitera?

pos #$%#$%# anigi afto ?

----------


## sotiris

Με το netstumbler

----------


## johnnie

kdim αν θέλεις να συνδεθείς στο δικό μου ΑΡ (1453) feel free to ask για IP

----------

